# I think I am going to have a big girl on my hands...



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 3, 2012)

In Halo, my coming 6 month old pup..

she has lost that chubby puppy look she had and is leaning out and growing..she is as tall, if not taller, then my BC's...I havent weighed her, but I bet she's pushing 55 pounds..I think I am going to have a big dog on my hands..

















while Angel, my older pyr likes to take a vantage point alittle ways out from the flock, Halo is WITH them


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 3, 2012)

For giant breeds, you can double their 6 month weight as an estimated adult weight.  She's gonna be a big girl!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 3, 2012)

Yikes! LOL..guess I need to get an official weight..

Angel is no small fry..but Halo I think is going to be bigger..

She is also, Ive noticed, taking on a more "guarding" role with the sheep..we had some initial confusion during her interaction with young lambs..so we will wait til she's older for that..but with the adult sheep and older lambs, she is very protective. She accompanies Angel on "rounds" and I can hear them both sometimes in the evening barking at the howling coyotes.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 3, 2012)

She is going to be a big girl!  Your dogs are both very nice looking.  Good to hear that she is taking her role seriously at a young age as well.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you! They are such wonderful animals..with great personalities very unique to each one..Halo still displays some puppy exhuberence now and then..and Angel is the ever patient saint, putting up with it. 

Although I did spy them playing together..as in Angel partaking in play once..I dont think Angel saw me watching, because when she looked up and saw me, she got a "deer in the headlight" look..she is constantly trying to convince me how awful it is with Halo out there with her..


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like she is going to be pretty handsome dog!
Yes, at 6 months they look neither grown up, neither puppies....my was pretty ugly at 6 months.
Now when he is 14 months old, it became a Polar Bear (some people not familiar with GP were asking me, what is that Polar Bear?)


----------



## gretchenann (Apr 4, 2012)

She is a beauty


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 11, 2012)

They're both beautiful dogs. I wish I had had an older dog to start a pup out with, I think they do help to train the younger ones.  My two also usually will be one in with the flock and the other on a rise somewhere. Weird how they just do that. I'm getting a kick out of them right now with the shedding. They don't look like the same dogs that they were this past winter. Looks like they've both lost a ton of weight, lol  .


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 12, 2012)

Halo has white patches on her..she may shed out white versus the apricot color she is now.. my pasture has dog and sheep hair all over the place. 

She got to experience watching her first sheep work..by my border collie..while Angel laid down in the catch pen and chewed on her bone..Halo was TERRIABLY upset..bark bark, yip yip..she finally calmed down, but was very stressed..I swear she thinks she is a sheep..


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 12, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> Halo has white patches on her..she may shed out white versus the apricot color she is now.. my pasture has dog and sheep hair all over the place.
> 
> She got to experience watching her first sheep work..by my border collie..while Angel laid down in the catch pen and chewed on her bone..Halo was TERRIABLY upset..bark bark, yip yip..she finally calmed down, but was very stressed..I swear she thinks she is a sheep..


I suppose that would be a bit confussing and stressful for a LGD to watch a herding dog do its work.  Making noise, directing the sheep,etc.  What a great set up to have two different dogs doing two different jobs and each respecting the other in their roles.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 13, 2012)

yes..and Halo, being younger, I think is alittle more "keen" on her job then Angel..or Angel understands her job better perhaps? (if Sarah, me, is in with the sheep, its OK)

I am sure it will get easier as we do it more.


----------

